

Steve Jobs' first dream for an Apple headquarters: Coyote Valley, San Jose - grellas
http://www.mercurynews.com/top-stories/ci_18255200

======
levicampbell
Very interesting. although I can't help but wonder, other than possibly
starting silicon valley sooner, what would have changed if apple had been
located in San Jose?

------
rmason
Another thing to be added to the long list of things that John Sculley screwed
up.

